# Well, I finally did it...



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got home from the lawyer's office, and I've finally filed for D.... (I would put exclamation marks, but I'm not sure how excited I really am) I honestly don't know how I feel. It was easy early on because my stbxw was being cold and unreasonable... Last week ended my 180 with her as she found a way to get my guard down reaching out to me about the drama in her new situation (see thread dig these blues)... Yet in the end, it was a ploy to try to get me back now that she's realized she made a mistake. She showed that sweet vulnerability that touched my soft spot for her and made me want to save the day, again... Problem is when she had a chance to get out of her current situation, she decided to stay where she was and this showed me she is the same person, just trying to use me for my kindness... So here I am, divorce paid for, with my finger on the page ready to turn to a new chapter in my life. I have to wait 60 days before we can make it official... I didn't think it would be this hard on me, and like I said before I don't know how I feel. 

With that said, I had to rush home to my TAMily and break the news...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

I know you won't miss those stepchildren one bit.


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

Conrad said:


> I know you won't miss those stepchildren one bit.


:lol::iagree:


This, Conrad.. IS TRUE!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Teewhy I am ecstatic for you son. Good for you! Now go ultra 180 on her...completely dark. Go into stealth mode. 

Are you gonna have her served? Man I hope so! Let us know how she responds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol, thank you Bandit for your support, and though she won't be served (she knows it's coming), I'm sure her response will be worth reporting...


I will take your advice on the 180, as I'm 2 days into darkness right now! 

Thanks again bro....


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

well done darling, it's the right thing - you know it!
my lawyer's applying for my decree nisi now, hoping to be done and dusted and FREEEEEEE by September
it feels good - don't fall for the sweetness, my ex is doing the same (not so much sweet as 'not as unpleasant as usual' ha ha). It means nothing - no going back brother!


----------



## teewhy (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you Dollz, that means a lot to me... You're right. That's the new motto... "no going back"!!!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No going back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## our vision shattered (May 25, 2012)

havent heard from u in i awhile ty, you good?


----------

